# Thoughts on my Art



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It's my favorite one I did when I was creating lots of art.


Imgur: The magic of the Internet


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

Nah...


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

An interesting drawing. What is it supposed to be?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

hammeredklavier said:


> An interesting drawing. What is it supposed to be?



A face. As I drew it, I thought it began looking like an abstract face. so I added eyebrows, a mouth, ears and eyeballs and nose.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thank you both for your thoughts.


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

I think it is interesting. Abstract but still, just barely, recognizable (the ears were a good clue). The curves only suggest the shape of the face. And the series of curves to the left seem to suggest a long braid to me. I also find the intersections of different areas of art interesting, so I'm glad you like music and visual arts. I have some appreciation for the other fine arts, but I have not studied them seriously enough nor do I have any talent in them whatsoever, so I envy those who do!


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

I like it. Charge ahead my friend!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks for all the praise!


----------

